

HTTP Shaming - abraham
http://httpshaming.tumblr.com/

======
webhat
I was recently called overly pedantic for telling somebody they should change
an example in their blogpost which used http rather than https to transmit
credit card information.

Sad to see such prominent sites use http for transmitting credit card data in
the wild.

